# Trainers in VA



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

I just moved near Fredericksburg VA and I am now in need of a good trainer to once again start working my dogs. If anyone knows of anyone working in Schutzhund &/or PSA please either post here, PM me or email me [email protected] 

Thanks so much 

Deb


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

Rick Galloway of Sassafras K9 is in Stafford, Va. If you can't google it, let me know and I'll pm his phone #


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Armin Winkler at Schutzhund Village is not too far away. 

http://schutzhundvillage.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you both so much .. I will look into both of those trainers 

Deb


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Deb,

I moved from Fredericksburg, VA not that long ago and have probably been to every protection trainer in the Northern/ Eastern VA area 
Ricky's website is : www.sassafrask9.com
Armin's website is : www.schutzhundvillage.com
There is a trainer in the King George area named Ed Nurse. People seem to love or hate him, I did not get along with some of the others in his club but liked his training and he had a good decoy at the time. I can give you his number in a PM if you'd like. He does not have a website. 
If you're up for a drive to MD, Greg Williams (who posted above) is WELL worth it.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Kristina

Thank you so much .. Please PM me his info. Once I am up there I will be going to the few that have been posted and talk to them. 

Also Greg how far are you from VA? If not a big huge drive, I might have to just come up and speak to you 

Thanks again 

Deb


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

Deb,
I am sorry I didn't answer sooner! I haven't been on in awhile. Sometimes there's just not enough hours in the day lol Our training field is located In N. Linthicum (Just outside of Balto.) You are more then welcome to come check us out. We train sat's @ 11am till ??? Bring your dog, do some training and see if you like us and our club. If you have any questions, call me @ 443-867-3107


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg Williams said:


> Deb,
> I am sorry I didn't answer sooner! I haven't been on in awhile. Sometimes there's just not enough hours in the day lol Our training field is located In N. Linthicum (Just outside of Balto.) You are more then welcome to come check us out. We train sat's @ 11am till ??? Bring your dog, do some training and see if you like us and our club. If you have any questions, call me @ 443-867-3107


Hey Greg

I have been trying to get ahold of you so I can get the address of where you train. Could you please post or email me [email protected] so I can come up there this Saturday. 

Thanks so much 

Deb


----------

